# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تفاوت علوم کامپیوتر و کامپیوتر

## alirasoli

علوم کامپیوتر و کامپیوتر تو دانشگاه های ایران چه تفاوتی با هم دارن؟از نظر دروس،سطح علمی،فعالیت عملی
دانشکده هاشون با هم فرق میکنه؟
کسی که علوم کامپیوتر میخونه میتونه برنامه نویس بشه؟آینده شغلی هر کدوم چطوره؟
کسی که علوم کامپیوتر میخونه میتونه برای کارشناسی ارشد تو کنکور کامپیوتر شرکت کنه و با سوادش از علوم کامپیوتر به سوالات کامپیوتر جواب بده؟

----------


## Dr.Naser

سوال منم هست علوم کامپیوترچه تفاوتی با مهندسی کامپیوتر داره؟

----------


## alirasoli

یعنی کسی تو این انجمن نیست که علوم کامپیوتر خونده باشه؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

سلام 
تفاوت داخل چندواحد فرق دارن مثلا تو باید 15 واحد ریاضی برای مهندسی کامپیوتر پاس کنی اونا 9 تا معادلات و ریاضی مهندسی ندارن و در درس های اختصاصی مهندسی نرم افزار 2 نداری 
برای استخدام میخوای مهندسی کامپیوتر برو
برای فوق اره مشکل نداری
عزیزم کلا سمت کامپیوتر نیا من لیسانس کامپیوتر دارم فرزند جانبازم تو استخدامی سهمیه دارم اما برام کار نیست برگشتم کنکور تجربی امتحان بدم .و بدون بیشترین بیکاری تو رشته کامپیوتره 
حالا دیگه خود دانی

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام 
> تفاوت داخل چندواحد فرق دارن مثلا تو باید 15 واحد ریاضی برای مهندسی کامپیوتر پاس کنی اونا 9 تا معادلات و ریاضی مهندسی ندارن و در درس های اختصاصی مهندسی نرم افزار 2 نداری 
> برای استخدام میخوای مهندسی کامپیوتر برو
> برای فوق اره مشکل نداری
> عزیزم کلا سمت کامپیوتر نیا من لیسانس کامپیوتر دارم فرزند جانبازم تو استخدامی سهمیه دارم اما برام کار نیست برگشتم کنکور تجربی امتحان بدم .و بدون بیشترین بیکاری تو رشته کامپیوتره 
> حالا دیگه خود دانی



ممنون از توضیحتون...

پس مهندس همه برن کنکور تجربی دیگه؟درسته چون بقیه گروهها کار نیست؟الانم خیلیا رفتن البته...

----------


## Maximus

> علوم کامپیوتر و کامپیوتر تو دانشگاه های ایران چه تفاوتی با هم دارن؟از نظر دروس،سطح علمی،فعالیت عملی
> دانشکده هاشون با هم فرق میکنه؟
> کسی که علوم کامپیوتر میخونه میتونه برنامه نویس بشه؟آینده شغلی هر کدوم چطوره؟
> کسی که علوم کامپیوتر میخونه میتونه برای کارشناسی ارشد تو کنکور کامپیوتر شرکت کنه و با سوادش از علوم کامپیوتر به سوالات کامپیوتر جواب بده؟


سلام دوست عزیز
یادمه یه بنده خدایی خیلی جالب تفاوت اینا رو گفته بود  مضمون حرفش این بود :
فرض کن علم کامپیوتر مث علم ریاضی هست خب ریاضی دانان دنبال اثبات ، راه حل هستند پس علوم کامپیوتر هم 
از جنبه ریاضی بررسی میکنه مثلا دنبال راه حل هستند ، دنبال الگوریتم یا یک مسیر بهینه  حالا این علمه یه ابزاری 
بنام برنامه نویسی داره که گرایش نرم افزار باهاش سروکار داره 
ببین واحد مشترک بین علوم کامپیوتر و مهندسی کامپیوتر هست اگه احیانا بخای تغییرش بدی زیاد دچار مشکل نمیشی
در مورد برنامه نویسی میتونم اینو بگم دامنه ش به حدی گسترده هست که نمیشه گفت با مهندس کامپیوتر یا علوم کامپیوتر 
میشه برنامه نویس شد ، حتی رشتت مرتبط با کامپیوتر نباشه میتوان موفق شد مهم اینه علاقه و استعداد و خلاقیت و تلاش باشه

----------


## Maximus

ضمنا خودم نرم افزار میخونم اگه سوال دیگه ای داری بپرس

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> ممنون از توضیحتون...
> 
> پس مهندس همه برن کنکور تجربی دیگه؟درسته چون بقیه گروهها کار نیست؟الانم خیلیا رفتن البته...



والا خود دانی بقیه رشته دانشگاه ازاد از بس مهندس ساخته فوق اشباح هستن

----------


## Maximus

اره درست میگه رشته کامپیوتر اشباع شده 
بعضیا بدون اینکه تحصیلاتشون مرتبط با رشته های کامپیوتر باشه وارد بازار کار نرم افزار شدن
یا دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو نیگا کنید ، دانشگاه های تیپ سه چهار زیاد مهندس کامپیوتر میگیرن حالا 
دانشگاه های پیام نور و آزاد رو اضافه کنید ، متوجه حرف من میشید 
متاسفانه جو کشور ما به گونه ای است کسی به فکر سواد نیست فقط به فکر گرفتن مدرک هستند 
علاوه بر اینکه چقدر عملی یاد میدهند ؟؟
آیا برا کسی جاافتاده که رشته مهندسی قبول میشه ، یه مهندس واقعی بشه یا نه 
دانشگاه های سطح پایین همون تیوری رو خوب یاد نمیدن و دانشگاه های سطح بالا بچه هاشون به فکر اپلای هستن 
به فکر این هستند معدلشون خوب بشه و اونها هم دنبال کارای عملی رشته شون نمیرن 
حالا ناگفته نمونه کشور ما هم زیاد صنعتی نیست

----------


## pouyasadeghi

ببیند کلا شرایط کشور یه جوری وقتی صنعت کشور رو دور باشه مردم به سمت رشته های فنی و ریاضی کشیده میشن مثله دوران خاتمی اوایل احمدی نژاد وقتی شرایط بد باشه مردم به سمت رشته تجربی و علوم انسانی میرن مثله الان نیم میلیون نفر کنکور تجربی دارن میدن

----------


## Ali.psy

> والا خود دانی بقیه رشته دانشگاه ازاد از بس مهندس ساخته فوق اشباح هستن


نه من منظورم خودم نبود درکل ميگم ميدونم حرفت درسته وقتی وضعیت دانشجو ها نه حرفه و فنونی بلد نيستن صنعتی نيس و علمی و دوما بازار خیلی محدودی داره و سوما دانشجو ها اغلب اهل درس ودنبالش نيستن همین ميشه همه ميرن تجربی راهش شده این ديگه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

فقط یه چیز از من به شما دوستان نصیحت  :Yahoo (4): 

برنامه نویسی و مدیریت شبکه یه فنه یه حرفه است مثل حسابداری  :Yahoo (4): 

هیچ دانشگاهی نمیتونه بهتون چیزی یاد بده

خودتون باس برید سراغش  :Yahoo (4):  اشنا دارم پیام نور گرمسار درس خونده الان برنامه نویس مارکت بازار انروید   :Yahoo (4):  

کسی هم سراغ دارم ای تی شریف که کامپیوتر بزاری جلوش خراب میکنه  :Yahoo (4): 

خود دانید

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام 
> تفاوت داخل چندواحد فرق دارن مثلا تو باید 15 واحد ریاضی برای مهندسی کامپیوتر پاس کنی اونا 9 تا معادلات و ریاضی مهندسی ندارن و در درس های اختصاصی مهندسی نرم افزار 2 نداری 
> برای استخدام میخوای مهندسی کامپیوتر برو
> برای فوق اره مشکل نداری
> عزیزم کلا سمت کامپیوتر نیا من لیسانس کامپیوتر دارم فرزند جانبازم تو استخدامی سهمیه دارم اما برام کار نیست برگشتم کنکور تجربی امتحان بدم .و بدون بیشترین بیکاری تو رشته کامپیوتره 
> حالا دیگه خود دانی


دوست عزیزی که اینجوری دارن میگن سمت کامپیوتر نیاین و فلان میخوام بدونم چندتا زبان برنامه نویسی یا با چند تا نرم افزار

گرافیکی تا الان یاد گرفته اند  :Yahoo (2):  که اینجور این رشته جذاب رو زیر سوال میبرن  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## hamlo

> سلام 
> تفاوت داخل چندواحد فرق دارن مثلا تو باید 15 واحد ریاضی برای مهندسی کامپیوتر پاس کنی اونا 9 تا معادلات و ریاضی مهندسی ندارن و در درس های اختصاصی مهندسی نرم افزار 2 نداری 
> برای استخدام میخوای مهندسی کامپیوتر برو
> برای فوق اره مشکل نداری
> عزیزم کلا سمت کامپیوتر نیا من لیسانس کامپیوتر دارم فرزند جانبازم تو استخدامی سهمیه دارم اما برام کار نیست برگشتم کنکور تجربی امتحان بدم .و بدون بیشترین بیکاری تو رشته کامپیوتره 
> حالا دیگه خود دانی



دوست عزیز کی میگه کار نیست واسه کامپیوتر؟!؟!
شما نتونستی کار پیدا کنی دلیل نمیشه کار نباشه
اینهمه فریلنسر
اینهمه شرکت
اینهمه ایده
طراحی سایت به تنهایی ماهی 1.5 میلیون درامد داره!
مهارت مهمه نه صرف مدرک گرفتن!

----------


## hamlo

> دوست عزیزی که اینجوری دارن میگن سمت کامپیوتر نیاین و فلان میخوام بدونم چندتا زبان برنامه نویسی یا با چند تا نرم افزار
> 
> گرافیکی تا الان یاد گرفته اند  که اینجور این رشته جذاب رو زیر سوال میبرن


دوست من توی دانشگاه برای علوم کامپیوتر تنها یک زبان گفته میشه
برای مهندسی کامپیوتر حداقل 2 زبان گفته میشه
طراحی وب اختصاصی تر کار میشه
منتها یه چیزی بهت بگم توی دانشگاه هیچی یاد نمیگیری
اینکه میگن کار نیست و اینارو ول کن
اگه مهارت داشته باشی و علاقه مند باشی که بخونی اونقدر میتونی درامد داشته باشی که نسل های بعدیت هم غنی و بی نیاز باشن.
همشم برنامه نویسی نیست
کارهای مربوط به شبکه انجام بدی ماهی 6-7 میلیون در امد داره
و هیچوقت فراموش نکن دنیا به سمت تکنولوژی پیش میره نه پزشکی!
پس ایده های جدید همیشه جا واسه کار دارن تو این رشته

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> دوست عزیز کی میگه کار نیست واسه کامپیوتر؟!؟!
> شما نتونستی کار پیدا کنی دلیل نمیشه کار نباشه
> اینهمه فریلنسر
> اینهمه شرکت
> اینهمه ایده
> طراحی سایت به تنهایی ماهی 1.5 میلیون درامد داره!
> مهارت مهمه نه صرف مدرک گرفتن!


درود بر شرفت  :Yahoo (4): 

علاوه بر ان دی  باگر ها و پشتیبانان کلی در امد دارن

در کل برنامه نویسی 3 شغل سخت دنیا و 4 شغل پردرامد دنیاس

ولی متاسفانه نه تنها در دانشگاه های ایران بلکه در تمام دنیا مثل ام ای تی به صورت کاملا داغون در حال ندریسه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> دوست من توی دانشگاه برای علوم کامپیوتر تنها یک زبان گفته میشه
> برای مهندسی کامپیوتر حداقل 2 زبان گفته میشه
> طراحی وب اختصاصی تر کار میشه
> منتها یه چیزی بهت بگم توی دانشگاه هیچی یاد نمیگیری
> اینکه میگن کار نیست و اینارو ول کن
> اگه مهارت داشته باشی و علاقه مند باشی که بخونی اونقدر میتونی درامد داشته باشی که نسل های بعدیت هم غنی و بی نیاز باشن.
> همشم برنامه نویسی نیست
> کارهای مربوط به شبکه انجام بدی ماهی 6-7 میلیون در امد داره
> و هیچوقت فراموش نکن دنیا به سمت تکنولوژی پیش میره نه پزشکی!
> پس ایده های جدید همیشه جا واسه کار دارن تو این رشته


دادا من خودم اینارو به بقیه دارم میگم بعد 6-7 میلیون رقم برنامه نویسای نیمه حرفه ای  :Yahoo (3):  

حرفه ای هاشون هنگام انجام پروِژه رقم زیر 5 میلیون برای یه هفته قبول نمیکنند

----------


## hamlo

کسی که علوم کامپیوتر میخونه بیشتر به تحلیل کد میپردازه تا برنامه نویسی و طراحی الگوریتم
چیزی ام که توی برنامه نوشتن مهمه الگوریتمشه نه صرفا نوشتن کد
مهندس نرم افزار بیشتر روی تحلیل الگوریتم کار میکنه و برای نوشتن برنامه میده به مهندس علوم کامپیوتر
هر دو رشته قابل احترامن 
اما توی دانشگاه های ایران چیز خاصی یاد نمیگیرین
باااید خودتون حرفه و مهارت در خودتون ایجاد کنین

----------


## hamlo

> دادا من خودم اینارو به بقیه دارم میگم بعد 6-7 میلیون رقم برنامه نویسای نیمه حرفه ای  
> 
> حرفه ای هاشون هنگام انجام پروِژه رقم زیر 5 میلیون برای یه هفته قبول نمیکنند


 ندیدم اول پاسختو :Yahoo (4): 

اره موافقم با حرفات

کامپیوتر رشته ی پردرامد تریه نسبت به پزشکی که 7سال فقط عمومی باید خوند 

اونکه بیشتر اشباع شده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

دوستان گلم تو دنیا این رشته رو خیلی بد دارن تدریس میکنند خیلی افتضاج حتی تو ام ای تی هم چیز خاصی یاد نمیدن

با مدرک و دلیل میگم 

این رشته نباید دانشگاهی بشه چون یه حرفه است یه تخصص پیچیده  حالا 

دوستان اگه مایل باشن یه تاپیک خاص میزنم واسه اشنایی با رشته برنامه نویسی  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی فعلا سرم شلوغه 

ایشالله تا چند وقت دیگه یه تاپیک جامع و کامل مینویسم در این مورد

----------


## n.f11

اینم اضافه کنید که توی دتیا ما رشته ای به اسم مهندسی کامپیوتر نداریم (به غیر ایران!) اونچه که هست علوم کامپیوتره! :Yahoo (4): 
ایران علوم کامپیوارو گرفته واحدایی که جنبه ساینس داشتن رو حذف کرده و یه رشته ی جدید تحویل داده.
در حالیکه اصل سی اس هستش و شما اگر میخواید تو کامپیوتر خفن بشید باید سی اس بخونید.

----------

